# Resealed the front door today.



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Resealed the front door today.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

This looks really good.

What triggered you to do this? Did you observe the sealant breaking down? Was there air loss out of your home?


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Yes you could tell some areas on the door where the sealant was breaking down.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That is the only problem with wood doors. I re-poly mine every 2-3 years. Your doors are looking quite nice.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Those doors are gorgeous.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Allan-00 said:


> Those doors are gorgeous.


Thank you they was pretty expensive when we was building but we think they was well worth the upgrade.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

bernstem said:


> That is the only problem with wood doors. I re-poly mine every 2-3 years. Your doors are looking quite nice.


Thats what I was thinking as well but I think the wood doors really add to the curb appeal and worth it.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Awesome door! Congrats
We made some renovations last year and i still enjoy how the house looks like at the end.
The only thing which still has to be done - security cameras . We are discussing the deatils with the blink home customer service https://blink-home.pissedconsumer.com/custоmer-service.html. Anyone had experience with them? Reliable guys?


----------

